# Euklidischer Algorithmus



## julia1997 (20. Mai 2017)

Hallo!
Kann mir bitte jemand mit Nummer 4 helfen… Es kommt immer -1 heraus! heißt das, ich muss die -1 einfach von p*q abziehen und deshalb 5 bzw. 29?

danke
Julia

siehe Anhang


----------



## krgewb (21. Mai 2017)

Ist deines das unter "Meine Lösung"?

Vielleicht hilft dir meine PDF-Datei aus dem folgenden Thread weiter:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/rsa-erweiterter-euklidischen-algorithmus.176571/


----------



## krgewb (25. Mai 2017)

Nicht?


----------



## krgewb (28. Mai 2017)

Was studierst du?


----------

